# Question about Camping in North Georgia



## disko (Dec 22, 2014)

I have been on a search for a few weeks trying to contact forestry services and camp grounds and nobody understands what I am trying to get at, maybe the community here will lead me in the right direction.

What I want to do is find a place, trail, campground that has SUV "Car" Camping. I want to find a nice access road, or trail, that will allow me to pull of wherever I please and setup my camp. I have a tent, and such equipment. 

I don't want to go camp in a cookie cutter grounds where 10 feet from me is Johnny America with his RV and generator blasting all night or drunk people ruining our adventures outdoor.

I have a 05 Nissan Xterra, so getting to locations won't be a issue.

Does anyone have any guidance or prospective locations for me to look more into? I wanted to go this weekend (12/26/2014 - 12/28/2014)  but its such short notice and with no success as I have been planning this for several months.

Thanks! 



TLDR; Want to find a secluded camping area where I can camp in a tent next to my SUV on a trail or somewhere quiet


----------



## riprap (Dec 22, 2014)

You see quite a few places like you are talking about on Coopers Creek. The have organized camping (which should be about empty this time of year) or if you just head up the forest service roads you can see where plenty of people have just pulled off the side of the road and set up camp. As long as you don't see the brown signs with an image of a tent with a red line through them, you should be fine.


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 22, 2014)

I have camped on the Upper Talullah off Persimmon Rd. near Clayton this time of year in one of the FS campgrounds & I woud be all alone up there.
(Persimmon Rd. is off Hwy. 76 west of Clayton)


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 22, 2014)

KDarsey said:


> I have camped on the Upper Talullah off Persimmon Rd. near Clayton this time of year in one of the FS campgrounds & I woud be all alone up there.
> (Persimmon Rd. is off Hwy. 76 west of Clayton)



 I thought the Sandy Bottoms area was closed during this time of year?????

I know that Sarah's Creek is closed now. Wildcat creek on the other side of Burton is open and I doubt you would have anyone in those camping areas this weekend.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 23, 2014)

I believe, as you travel along the Talullah River on FS 70, you can camp anywhere as long as you are in the National Forest and are at least 150' away from the bank of the river. 
You could call forest service to verify.
http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recreation/camping-cabins/recarea/?recid=10499&actid=34


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 24, 2014)

All over Oconee National Forest north of Greensboro along the Oconee River.  There is a good improved primitive campground at Hwy 15 and the river.  

Several interesting historical sites.  Skull Shoals, Watson Springs


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 24, 2014)

Coopers creek


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 24, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I thought the Sandy Bottoms area was closed during this time of year?????
> 
> I know that Sarah's Creek is closed now. Wildcat creek on the other side of Burton is open and I doubt you would have anyone in those camping areas this weekend.



Sarah's Creek being closed sounds strange. Don't know why that be ! Anyways, you don't have to stay in the campground. Hale Ridge Road off War woman Rd would suit your rquirements. Old Coleman River WMA would as well !! Really too many good places in these parts to name them all !!


----------



## disko (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice, thanks for all the replies! I will add them to the list we will be exploring this season.

Is there any fees that need to be paid with these spots?


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 25, 2014)

Not unless you stay in a campground.  The side of the road is free.


----------



## riprap (Dec 25, 2014)

disko said:


> Nice, thanks for all the replies! I will add them to the list we will be exploring this season.
> 
> Is there any fees that need to be paid with these spots?



The spot of organized camping at Coopers does require a fee. If you see a picnic table and/or fire ring, expect a fee. Most of the primitive off the side of the road spots are free.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Dec 25, 2014)

riprap said:


> The spot of organized camping at Coopers does require a fee. If you see a picnic table and/or fire ring, expect a fee. Most of the primitive off the side of the road spots are free.



Yep, and a very nice place to camp, except during deer archery season, when vehicles quite often driving down the dirt roads at night might wake you up frequently.  The one time I went, I ended up hopping out of my hammock and sleeping in my vehicle to help with getting awakened.  But I was sleeping lightly, I guess.

The trip across Duncan Ridge Rd is a must-do, and there are a few camping spots along it too.  But I'd rather be beside water.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 26, 2014)

I've heard of people camping along the Chattahoochee  river on FS 44, maybe referred to as River Road. This would be above Helen turning left off of GA 17/75. 
Another road to the right is Trey Mountain Rd off of GA 17/75.
I'm not sure of any camping or if these roads are always open in the winter. I have found roads and even hand water pumps locked in National Forests in the dead of winter. I guess for ice and freeze protection. 
Maybe someone else has been to this area and will chime in.

Links to this area:
http://www.atlantatrails.com/camping/camping-in-the-chattahoochee-national-forest/

http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-trails/helen-ga-mountain-biking-report/


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2014)

As said before, coopers creek is a great place to start.


----------



## disko (Dec 27, 2014)

Lots of good advice, we didn't go this weekend due to the rain and unfamiliar terrain. I did do alot of research and planned a few routes. 

Thanks for all the replies, ill be sure to keep these in my notes for places to go and start at.


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 28, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I thought the Sandy Bottoms area was closed during this time of year?????
> 
> I know that Sarah's Creek is closed now. Wildcat creek on the other side of Burton is open and I doubt you would have anyone in those camping areas this weekend.



I haven't been up there this year but in the past one of the 3 FS Campgrounds along that stretch of river would be open year round.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 31, 2014)

KDarsey said:


> I haven't been up there this year but in the past one of the 3 FS Campgrounds along that stretch of river would be open year round.



I think if I read correctly, he is lookin fer something "off" the beaten path. In these parts, it will take ya a while to find "your" favorite. If you decide to come this way holler. I can point ya to a spot, and from there look around for that spot for the next time !!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2015)

get a map of the Chattahoochee National Forest from one of the many Ranger offices around N Ga., like Dahlonega or Clarkesville. Cost is around $7. This is invaluable if you like to find new and or hard to get to places, plus all the busier or more popular places. All the forest service roads are marked numerically, so its hard to get lost. Most places in green are ok to tramp or fish on and tons are ok to camp on,too.


----------



## walters (Jan 7, 2015)

*camp*

curhee mtn. in toccoa and lake Russell wma has all kinda pull of in the woods camping like that, about 30,000acres in there


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 12, 2015)

Rabun county has miles and miles of roads on forest service land and camping spot all along them for free.When you get ready to come up pm me and ill send you in the right direction depending on what your looking for exactly.


----------

